# Camlock on a SB



## debrular (Mar 6, 2011)

Lately I have seen a camlock type fitting for a chuck on a SB. can someone tell me more about this.

John DeBrular
debrular@suddenlink.net


----------



## oscer (Mar 14, 2011)

plus, you can run in reverse.


----------



## Grandtools (Mar 14, 2011)

D-1-4 stuff isn't that expensive anymore as most of the import lathes use it. If you search ebay you'll find a lot of D-1-4 stuff, plus all the catalog vendors have it in the cheaper imported lines. One of the cheaper online sources is cdco tools, but I've heard reports of some of their chucks not being so good.


----------



## Grandtools (Mar 14, 2011)

As far as comments on the camlock spindles it's definitely a major improvement of the threaded spindles. It's pretty much become the industry standard in lathe spindles. Once you have one, you'll never want to go back to the treaded spindle.


----------

